# Bonita needed



## botkinsjacob (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey I am coming to pensacola beach in a week and I need a kayak to rent for the week. Where is a fare priced place to rent from? Also wanted to know if there is anyplace that sales whole bonita fish to use for bait?


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

I do know that Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle has whole bonita sometimes


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

gulf breeze bait and tackle sales them and they still have alot


----------

